# Bow Hunting Regs



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried looking up the laws on the game and fish site, but it does not say anything about doe tags for bowhunters, I will have a resident licenses, are there any doe tags over the counter? statewide? could I take only 1 buck (whitetail or muley) or 1 of each species?
thanks,
:huh:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

OK, I will put this as clear as mud! :lol:

You can buy ONE tag, which is statewide... buck, or doe...

Then after the 2nd, rifle drawing you can buy EXTRA doe tags... which can be used during any season... bow, rifle, muzzle... with each weapon in there season...

So you could be 100 extra doe tags, shoot them with your bow, only thing you need to make sure of is that it is in the RIGHT ZONE!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

The extra doe tags can only be purchased from the NDG&F, either online or send in an application. Once the drawing has been held, they will announce how many extra doe tags are left and in which units.


----------

